# Editorial To Washington Post



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Just want to get everyones opinion or any incite I can get. I'm getting sick of all the anti-gun crap that is going around and plan to send an editorial to the Washington Post, if they'll publish it.

Here is a link to the article - 
http://www.00buck.org/content/strict-gu ... high-crime

I would love to hear any comments or ideas you might have - maybe if we send enough letters and make enough noise they'll get the hint that gun control only helps criminals.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Great letter, it makes sense which may be it's downfall in Washington. Congress seems to really be lacking common sense wise. It doesn't matter to them if something's true or not, it's if it fits in their agenda for power and control over the people.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think that the word is spelled "preying". You used the word that akin to talking with God.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

djleye,

thanks for the help...spell check doesn't tell you that you've used the wrong word


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

Not quite positive that you will even make a dent. You have wasted words that will fall upon deaf ears. Sorry to tell you that.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

What I mean is that having sold firearms for a very long time, this has always been an issue that I have heard numerous times. It is always the same. Obviously the government won't take guns away...just limit the abilities of those guns, you understand? The government won't rewrite the constitution based upon current society, haven't yet. When and if they do, our whole country will be in the worst shape. They can amend, you are correct, but how do you amend the 2nd? You amend with conditions...IE gun laws currently. Anyways, this is something that will be addressed after the war and economic situation because this isn't the worst of what is. Just relax and breathe for a second.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

great letter, but as catfisherman2 said it will probably fall on deaf ears.

The are two reasons why this issue in general will not go away anytime soon. First is the inability to listen to other people. These so called leaders dont have to listen to people and most are in it for there own hidden agendas.

The second issue is where our leaders were raised. It would be interesting to see how many of the people pushing for stricter laws have had any experience with guns. They fall victim to using stereotypes and the opinions of donors to make decisions ie gun owners = criminals. People who grew up with firearms know the dangers and the responsibility of owning a gun. There are exceptions as there are for everything, but by punishing the good to "stop" the bad is not how it should happen.

Will we ever agree with what they do, probably not. Do I think a medium can be met, yes but will it I dont know. Just my opinion, sorry for the rant.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just because some will not listen is not a reason to not write it. I applaud your efforts!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

djleye said:


> Just because some will not listen is not a reason to not write it. I applaud your efforts!!


Absolutely right. Many either gives up or waits for someone else to do something. Thanks for the effort ruthless.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Maybe toss in some breif statistics from Austrailia, the UK, and Canada. I have met some anti-gun liberal women whose opinions change in a hurry when they find out sexual assaults and attacks on the elderly rise. Numbers don't lie.

Great job and good luck


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > Just because some will not listen is not a reason to not write it. I applaud your efforts!!
> ...


Tis better to try to no avail than to not try at all.


----------

